# Anniversary Clock Help! Which one to get :)



## neonroengen (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

My wife and I will soon be celebrating our 1st year anniversary and I would like to buy a nice Anniversary Clock to commemorate the event. I collect mechanical watches so I would love to get a good mechanical clock, however I have also read that quartz clocks nowadays are also good and can outlast the mechanical clocks specially if the movement is of great quality. Any advice and pictures would really be helpful. My budget would be $500-$1,000 and I prefer to buy the clocks brand new if possible (specially if mechanical).

Thank you so much

Michael


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Le Coultre Atmos: fantastic clocks, designed to last at least 100+ years with servicing every 25 years. You should be able to find a good 60's to 80's model within your budget. If you're not familiar with them, they work by small daily temperature variations causing gas in a metal bellows to expand and contract to power it: no batteries and no winding required. Just a web search for "atmos clock" to find out more.

This is mine from about 1970, it's cosmetically a bit tired but it's runs within about +2 secs a day and I've had it for 9 years.


----------



## neonroengen (Dec 11, 2007)

@Peakay thank you so much. This is exactly what I am looking for. I really appreciate the help and guidance. Will look around The Bay and call the Jaeger boutique in NYC to see how much a new one costs. 

Michael


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't know if you've already made your decision on which clock to purchase but this is just my humble opinion here. Like you I only collect watches but personally I am also fasinated with timepieces in general. About 3-4 years ago I told my wife that I wanted to get a clock for our house. We became very selective and specific about this issue because not only was I looking for a timepiece/clock that fit our style and decor but also knowing that it would be handed down to our daughter years afterwards and even years after that.
It had to be a mantel clock with a "mechanical movement". We originally wanted a 'Grandfather' style clock but after carefull consideration and research we decided that a mantel clock would be best for us and our home. It is the MacArthur Mantel Clock by Howard Miller. Clicking on the link is the site that we purchased our clock and also shows picutres to view it. Grandfather Clocks Plus - MacArthur Mantel Clock by Howard Miller Howard Miller mantel
Good Luck on your search for that perfect timepiece to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

I also didn't see this when it was first posted, and hope this isn't too late to be of some use.

Few modern mechanical clocks have the quality of good mechanical clocks from the mid-20th century and before, and it is extremely unlikely you could find a new clock for $1000 that would even approach the quality of a fine old clock you could get for that price.

If you're in or near New York City, there are many fine shops that sell antique clocks; I would spend time looking there.

And a modern Atmos clock is very, very expensive. They tend to look nicer than the older ones, but they're also a lot more expensive.


----------

